#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  أيهما أصح ( تأمر) أم (تؤمر)

## الأزهري المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الكثير يختلف على كتابة كلمة يأمر المضارع من (أمر)

فالبعض يكتبها (يؤمر) و(تؤمر) وبنائها للمعلوم وذلك لشبه رسم ( تأمر ) مع الاسم ( تامر) فيكبتونها كذلك تحرزا من الاشتباه

والصحيح أن مضارع (أمر) هو ( يأمر) , ( تأمر)


وهو ما ورد في القرآن الكريم في قوله تعالى : الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوباً عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ *يَأْمُرُهُم* بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ [الأعراف : 157]

أما (تُؤمر ) و ( يُؤمر)

فاستخدماها في البناء للمجهول

وهو ما ورد في قوله تعالى : قَالُواْ ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّن لّنَا مَا هِيَ قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لاَّ فَارِضٌ وَلاَ بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ فَافْعَلُواْ مَا *تُؤْمَرونَ* [البقرة : 68]

وقوله : يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا *يُؤْمَرُونَ* [النحل : 50]

وقوله تعالى : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا *يُؤْمَرُونَ* [التحريم : 6]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جزاك الله خيرا أخى أحمد

----------

